# BRIDGE(a joke)



## sarah (Apr 14, 2005)

Alright guys! my husband is at work in the hospital,and i just recieved this joke from him via mail  ...


A man walking along a California beach was deep in prayer. Suddenly, the sky clouded above his head and, in a booming voice, the Lord said, "Because you have TRIED to be faithful to me in all ways, I will grant you one wish." The man said, "Build a bridge to Hawaii so I can drive over anytime I want." The Lord said, "Your request is very materialistic. Think of the enormous challenges for that kind of undertaking. The supports to the bottom of the 

>Pacific!  The concrete and steel it would take! It will nearly 


>exhaust several natural resources. I can do it, but it is hard for me 


>to justify your desire for worldly things. Take a little more time and think of something that would honor and glorify me."  

"Lord, I wish that I could understand my wife. I want to know how she feels inside, what she's thinking when she gives me the silent treatment, why she cries, what she means when she says nothing's wrong, and how I can make a woman truly happy." 

The Lord replied, "You want two lanes or four on that bridge?"


----------



## middie (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## Maidrite (Apr 14, 2005)

This joke I understand well, Men are much easier to understand


----------



## sarah (Apr 14, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> This joke I understand well, Men are much easier to understand


yeahhhhh righttttt!!!


----------

